# Shop Made Ladder Safety HandRails



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I need to access a 1 story roof via an extension ladder. I don’t have a problem with heights but don’t like having to step around to get off and on the ladder. I see there are commercial handrail extensions that allow you to walk through them. One is the Guardian 10800 Safe T Ladder Fall Protection.
I figure I could add my own wooden walk-through rails to my ladder.
I have a Harbor Freight (little Giant knockoff) 300 lb ladder. I plan on using Douglas Fir 2 x 4’s. I will attach them to the flared legs with 2 feet of contact and use 3/8″ U bolts (2 on each leg). The rails will extend 3 feet above the roof line.
What’s wrong with my plan? Good idea? Bad idea?
Thank You


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I question how well the U-Bolts will fit, but other than that, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> I question how well the U-Bolts will fit, but other than that, I don't have a problem with it.


The u-bolts are 'lumber size square u-bolts'. The width is 3 5/8" so they will capture the 2 x 4 which will be flat against the ladder rail. I'll route grooves (dadoes) into the 2 x 4 to keep the bolts from moving out of place. The bolts are 3/8" so I figure they should have decent strength.
Thank You for responding.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I built a wooden with extended rails and would never use one without .


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I built a wooden with extended rails and would never use one without .


I thought about making a wooden one but figured it would be a lot quicker to make or buy rails for one of the aluminum ladders that I already have.
Could you provide some details (wood, size, etc) on your ladder and maybe post a picture.
Thank you.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> I thought about making a wooden one but figured it would be a lot quicker to make or buy rails for one of the aluminum ladders that I already have.
> Could you provide some details (wood, size, etc) on your ladder and maybe post a picture.
> Thank you.


I used 2x4 rails and 2x4 steps with a cleat attached to the rails under each step . It is heavy for old folks , not so 35 years ago , and if i were you and can engineer a way to use your aluminum safely i'd go for it .


----------

